# Butter?



## DJWAZ (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm trying to eat more french and sourdough bread in my diet. However, what is a safe butter substitute. I've been using I CAN'T BELIEVE IT'S NOT BUTTER- but I'm not sure I should be. Also, does anyone have ideas as far as honey, jam and jelly?


----------



## toylang (Dec 18, 2000)

I've tried Rice Butter, but it is not very good. So far the best butter for me has been Willow Run Margarine, made from soy.


----------



## Jane1721 (May 12, 2002)

I usually buy Veggie Butter. It's in the health food section of the grocery store. This last time I bought Smart Beat, and I haven't had any problems with that. As for jam, I use seedless red raspberry...but any seedless jam will work, as long as it's not the sugar-free kind! Those have nutra-sweet, and I can't have the artificial sweeteners.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Out of curiosity why are you avoiding butter?


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

NAREKButter is essentially a bunch of fatty acids, and contains milk fractions only to the extent that depending upon how the butter is manufactured there will remain some residuals of one or more of the milk fractions.If allergy or hypersensitivity to a milk protein or sugar is the problem with dairy you have, yuo may be able to tolerate some butter.Oral challenge butter during a period where you are symptom free, and have avoided butter for at least 5 days. You may find it is not a problem...many types of hypersenssitivity reactions are delayed onset so we form conlcuoons that are erroneous by assuming symptoms are from something we just ate when it could be somethijng we ate yesterday we are reactive to has cuased a reaction in the bowel which has resulted in release of mediators within the gut which make it "twitchy"...the so called "up regualtion" condition....and you can either then experience delayed onset symptoms directly or you can experience the consequence of "twitchy" bowel...anything you put in creates a problem of some sort.This book can explain a lot of what you want to know about food allergy and intolerance since it was written by the primary exprt in the field:"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff , M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 Secondly, there is no "safe substitute" for everyone. The same thing applies here, You have to try each one and see what you tolerate and what you do not. But since margarines are so similar in formulation (read the labels and compare) you sort of have to cross match the ingredients so see if you really are trying something different or not.Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------

